# B12 stock intake removal decrease power



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Yesterday during work when I have 1.5 hr of spare time to burn I did a little testing of the stock intake. I tried removing all parts of the stock air intake except for the huge blue cover box cause it needed to hold the filter down. By doing this I was hoping to free up air flow and MAY gain some HP/TQ enough that I could feel it. I removed the 2 piece tube that goes to the left side of the battery and the piece that's attach to the blue box with 2 screw. The result was 100% disappointment. I feel there were no HP gain at all. BUT instead I could feel that Torque is for sure LOWER than with the complete intake in the lower and mid rpm range. NOT GOOD. NOISE level went up like you have a tiny N1 muffler in front with a silencer. If ur into the HondaZz stuff you may like it however the sound is not (as bad as) the Hondaeeeeee...e...e.e..EEEEE. In high rpm and on highway speed above 75mph the car seems(not official) to pull a little harder and runs smoother like you have an entra gear......BUT you can hardly feel it and the result might due to the fact I was flooring the gas more often and harder cause of the lost of lower and mid end power. I think there's a reason for the tube and it's location. reduce noise and get air from the coolest spot in the compartment. I'll install a real intake soon just to test it but not going to expect much cause the location that is free for the mushroomhead filter is the hottest spot in the car where the radiator fan BLOW ALL THE HOT air to................I just wanna say in short/long DO NOT MESS WITH THE stock INTAKE.......I wouldn't. 1% gain and 99% loss AIN'T worth it................BTW is "ain't" a word?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrastud had positve results with his car so I don't know. I love the sound of my intake now that it is more open. It has a low growl, not the pissed-off bee sound of a Civic.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Don't let the SOUND fool you. It's one of those things we have to look beyond.......hm....but what can u expect from a dacades old 1.6 Single cam tiny 12v engine FWD do....


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I originally gave sentrastud the idea of removing all of the intake piping, and I feel that it helped out hp and torque in the higer rpms, but downlow there really isn't a difference, but that's where this car could use some more power. The car is definately a lot more loud, but now my girl friend doesn't laugh at me when my "lawn mower" of a car accelerates


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

ive experience good results. When used in combination with the K&N filter the car seems to pull harder off the line, and my top speed on the highway increased by 15Km/h. 

Those are just my results. I like the extra noise gained and my friends say it sounds like a racing muffler almost. One of my friends went as far to say as it has the "greatest exhaust note of any 4 cylinder" that hes ever driven in. 

I agree with dschier, i like his idea and have been quite pleased with the results.

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I really like the sound too. I was on the phone with my friend and I revved the engine. He asked if I as playing "Porsche Unleashed" nuff said


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

nice!!! 
Porsche Unleashed is such a good game too eh?

-Nick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Well...here's the good news.......I put(screw) back that piece that was suppose to be attach to the blue box and tested the car on the highway again. The car feels like it has a better tranny. It pull harder and seems to launch forward more willingly. AND this I can feel. Still weaker than with stock pipe around 10-55mph.....but once it hit 65 it just start to launch forward with more power even I was in top gear. I went up to 93mph with NO PROBLEM and the car still feel stable. The intake sound is lower than with the stock pipe on high speed. O my 89 Sentra only has 103000 Miles on it I once(2001) beat a 90' SL500 Benz Downhill in my school.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

So you just put the resonator back on without the rest of the intake? I might try that too if you think it's better. I don't know how much better it is at lower rpms, but i feel that on the highway and such just the air box itself is much better than the stock intake.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

It's that piece thats attach to the blue box with 2 screws. The pipe and the bent piece that extend to the battery area is still off. The only probem with this is that the car just suck in hot air, how ever even with the pipe the air would still turn hotter and by the time it get to the same area it might have the same temp. NEXT test.......a 88' K&N filter in my 89. Hope u guys are right about the 88 filter fitment on 89  Tuning a stock WRX/a turbo KA engine is easy.........intake,exhaust 20+HP but with the stock 89 sentra and a $100 budge(willing to spent).......it's a challenge.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

My K&N filter fit. You have to be a bit creative with positioning to make sure that none of the breathers or vacuums are left outside of the filter. Ive had the best results with the filter moved to the left and down a bit.

-Nick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm still a little worry about the fitting. Does the blue box cover press tightly on to the top of the 88 KNfilter and no air could get pass and ALSO if you move the filter to the side would air just leak underneath the filter? Just wondering. Any of you guys have bigger and clear pics of your mod?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Actually, i checked it out. The Airbox does indeed press down hard enough to prevent air from going over the dop. As for underneath, youl need to make somthing up so that air wont go under. I origianlly used elsectrical tape but if i do the swap to an E16i airbox lid then i'll defintenly put actuall breather filters on the vacuum hoses and center the filter.

sorry, the pics i took are pretty bad. If noone can hook you up, ill be happy to retake mine in high res with good lighting.

-Nick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

If possible please post a clearer close up of ur stock intake with the KN filter. Thanks


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i got the car home tomorrow, so ill try and do it then.

-Nick


----------

